# Got paid a premium rate for writing erotica



## funnyfurry (May 17, 2019)

This actually happened a couple of days ago and I still don't know how to process it.

I'm a freelance writer. I write everything that comes my way from finance to diet to pets and parenting. If it pays I write it. Last week I saw a gig asking for an erotica writer. Not my scene but on a lark, I gave it a shot. A couple of days later I got a reply from the client asking me to write a short erotic furry story about a couple getting down and dirty like the best of them. I didn't take it seriously since the rate the client was offering was 10 cents a word. The maximum I get for a well-researched tech article is 6 cents a word and I'm happy with that. 

So I ignored it thinking this was a troll. But on Sunday I was bored and didn't know what to do. You can guess what happened next. I sat down and wrote a 2000-word erotica about a couple in the lifestyle going at it like rabbits (pun intended!). It came out in one sitting and before I knew it, it was done. The flow was good and it had a nice rhythm. I emailed it to the client/troll thinking he will get a good laugh out of it seeing that I was trolling them back.

A few days later I got an email from the client saying how he liked it and asking for my Paypal account. 'So, that's how you want to play it?' I thought to myself. Obviously, the "client" was playing along with the prank he had started. Not one to shy away from a good joke, I sent him my Paypal account. And guess what?
Half an hour later, I received $200 for the smut piece!
I was shocked. Ten cents a word for something that I had hardly put any effort in? I mean on an average day I would have 15 tabs open of articles covering all aspect of Forex trading so that I can get a good grasp of the topic and write it in an easy-to-understand style to non-technical readers. I get paid $50 for it and I'm happy. 
But here's someone who was paying ten cents a word for a furry erotica story. 

The moral of the story? People go to great lengths to get off.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 20, 2019)

Not surprising!

I'm more surprised he sent so much payment after!


----------



## FeatheredTrash (Mar 29, 2020)

man you're lucky, i'm open to do smut whenever and i dont get paid 200 dollars


or at all really since i dont get asks lmao


----------



## The Dirty Spiders (May 13, 2020)

Yep. 
I charge a lot for commissions. 
Keep up the good work, and never undersell yourself.


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (May 14, 2020)

Pron sells.  I made some money off it myself.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 14, 2020)

Trust me when I say this that it happened a lot here on this forum. if you're lucky you will be able to talk to animators or comic book writers but the main premise will be those that have a fetish or a story that they need written properly.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 14, 2020)

But Smut is probably the only thing that you will probably get your hands on here. 95 out of 100.  Literally, you have to really make the money didn't know what you're selling because they will try and sue you for everything that you got if you get anything wrong even if it's a small thing that could be fixed they will sue your ass.


----------

